# Coca-Cola Knock-offs



## Houdini (Feb 29, 2016)

Looking for a complete list of early Coca-Cola knock offs, company info, dates in production, etc.

I have the following;

Koka-Nola
My Coca-Co
Toka-Cola
Koke
Gay-Ola
Taka-Cola
Chero-Cola
Koa-Cola
Afri-Kola
King-Kola

Any information appreciated. Pictures of bottles a plus. Starting to get into these. 

Thanks from the new guy!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Feb 29, 2016)

Good luck, hope you get em all


----------



## M.C.Glass (Feb 29, 2016)

How about Queen Cola?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 29, 2016)

Approximately 300 Coca Cola Imitators   

From ...

The Monroe Journal  ~  Monroe, North Carolina

*August 15, 1919*


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 29, 2016)

Did they sue all of these companies into the ground, too?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 29, 2016)

Coca Cola's main beef was other brands using the word '*Cola*' or anything that sounded like it. The long story short is, they eventually lost most of those lawsuits because the word '*Cola*' is still used by everyone and their brother to this very day and is synonymous with just about every brand of '*Soft Drink*'


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 29, 2016)

I've started collecting these too and they're really cool! They're lots of fun to collect. Good luck!


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 29, 2016)

Oops, didn't mean to attach those pictures. But the first one is an Ala-Cola from Houston, TX and the second is a Click-Cola from Brooklyn. Those are just a couple of the ones I have.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 29, 2016)

P.S.

I'm no expert on the Kola Wars that took place in the teens and 1920s, but I do know that a lot of the lawsuits Coca Cola won in those earlier years were reversed later on in the 1930s, which finally allowed other brands to use the word 'Cola' without fear of the Coca Cola Company going after them. 

Speaking of the early years, this article is slightly off-topic but it makes for an interesting read nonetheless. Its not the first Coca Cola advertisement - that was in May of 1886 - but it is one of the earliest Coca Cola *articles*. 


From ... 

The Atlanta Constitution  ~  Atlanta, Georgia  ~  May 1, *1887*


----------



## Houdini (Mar 1, 2016)

ACLbottles said:


> I've started collecting these too and they're really cool! They're lots of fun to collect. Good luck!



I like them. Pictures are great would love to see more like these.


----------



## Houdini (Mar 1, 2016)

I mainly going after the ones that are most like their logo. The one I just won off eBay for My Coca-Co looks blatantly like the Coca-Cola script logo. 

I will ill try and post pics once I figure it out. 

But out this does make for a fun read to me!


----------



## Houdini (Mar 1, 2016)

ACLbottles said:


> I've started collecting these too and they're really cool! They're lots of fun to collect. Good luck!



I would think these would be a trademark infringements as the script logo looks like the trademark Coca-Cola script.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 1, 2016)

Houdini

This link is to Dennis Smith's Kola Wars books. Check it out and be sure to click on the bottle caps at the top of the page for more info. 

http://kolawars.com/index.html


----------

